# Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing



## Lexy200215066 (Dec 23, 2018)

My husband was thinking about going to new Orleans, we live in Texas, with his sister's. I'm sure they are going to go out clubbing. We have had some issues in the past that have made me insecure, I'm trying to work on myself but as of right now I wouldn't feel comfortable with him going out to another state to a club. Is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with him going out of state? Honestly I feel like a bad wife for feeling this way.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

How old are you both and how long have you been married?
How is your marriage overall?
Why don’t you go with him?
What has happened that you have lost your trust?
Would his siblings support him being inappropriate??

We need more info to help you. Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Lexy200215066 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you for responding 💙 we are both 30 and on and off for about 12 years. He had an addiction to pornography and would watch it when I was pregnant and after I had my children. That really made me insecure, I also caught him talking to another woman. Our marriage now is great and I don't think he would do anything I think it's just my fears. Honestly I don't know if they would let him do anything bad, I can see them covering for him though


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

So can you go with them?

I’m not a fan of married people going to clubs without their spouses. Drinking gets involved and things start to happen. Inhibitions are lowered, and let’s face it, naughty dancing is primarily what happens on the club floors these days. Plus, NOLA isn’t excactly known for being a mild town to party in...been there, done that...it’s WILD.

True story: At the club I have felt dong on me when I have my husband holding me to him from one side, and some drunk dude comes up to try to get his grind on! Gross!!! That just shows how it is in this atmosphere! Even when your spouse is essentially wrapped around you, other people still are nasteeee.

I would either go with him, or ask him not to go without you. It is perfectly OK that your don’t feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

I think its a mistake for any married person to go clubbing. That's what single people do. Have you told him you don't want them to go clubbing?
Can't he go away with you instead of his sisters?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

I'm also I the school of thought that clubbing sans spouse is a bad idea. Either he takes you or he spends his evenings in The Big Easy watching NCIS reruns on TV.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

I am in agreement. Married people should not going clubbing without their spouse.

It’s asking for trouble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

I concur that clubbing is not a wise choice for a married person.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

Potential for dangerous situations aside, it's also disrespectful to your spouse.

Some may be able to make exception if there is a rock solid track record and the spouse truly is okay with it, but that's not the case here.

Actually, I have that kind of track record and that level of trust and I still don't go clubbing.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*



Lexy200215066 said:


> Thank you for responding 💙 we are both 30 and on and off for about 12 years. He had an addiction to pornography and would watch it when I was pregnant and after I had my children. That really made me insecure, I also caught him talking to another woman. Our marriage now is great and I don't think he would do anything I think it's just my fears. Honestly I don't know if they would let him do anything bad, I can see them covering for him though


But why can't you go with him? 

In general, I don't believe in married people going out partying without each other. TOO many things can happen...

Why can't you go with him?


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Hi &#x1f604; is it wrong of me to feel uncomfortable with husband going clubbing*

Should he be going to clubs without you? Hell to the no. If he is going to NO to party then he must take you with him. Those are the rules. If he won't comply, time to book a trip to Vegas with your besties and let him know about it.

I'm kidding on that last part, but I'm serious when I say, no boundaries, no marriage.


----------

